# I can't cook ... rice



## Ghuraba (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello...I have just accepted the fact that *I can't cook and it is not something that comes natural to me. *

I just made rice and its horrible...as usual...the rice got all stuck to the pot...the rice is mushy...there is no taste to it even though I put salt...and then I put more and its the same...I'm just no good with cooking at all...

Any advice?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd say start with potato. even thouse of us who can cook, some times have problem with rice. i am one of them. For example do not come close to me with Basmanti rice. I can never get it rite. i do ok with other types and brands of rice, but Basmanti is my bigest problem.

With rice you have to be carefull. Everything matters. The amount of water, the seasoning, the amout of rice, the type of pot you are using, the heat levels, really everyhting. 

If you are having problem in general, then you should start with something simple, if rice is your only problem, I'd say switch to some other side dish.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess I would read instructions carefully, first. You might want to check youtube or other how-to videos online.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 10, 2009)

A lot of things that sound easy really aren't.  Rice is one of them. I got a steamer years back and that helped  a lot.  and it beats the taste of instant.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2009)

*Learning to Cook*

Don't give up!  Everyone started somewhere.  When my grandmother passed, my grandfather had to fend on his own.  My mother found him a small basic cookbook that gave easy step-by-step instructions.  He loved it and was so proud of himself when he made something good.

The keys were to get him a cookbook that made simple foods that he enjoyed and to ensure it was not too complex.  My advise is to go to the local bookstore and inquire about cookbooks for beginners that has foods that you think you would enjoy.  Once you master some basics, then experiment.  

~Kathleen


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Dec 11, 2009)

for the rice, have you considered a rice cooker? in general, im not a fan of single task appliances (though you can do a few things with a rice cooker) or funky gadgets (say no to garlic smashers, egg slicers, slap chops, avacado/mago knives, etc) that take up space, but i make an exception for rice cookers....they are cheap (a $15 one works quite well, but you can buy more expensive), do the job well, and take alot of the guess work out of the process

then you can move on to other cooking asks...and im sure we can all help


----------



## Phil (Dec 11, 2009)

I know you are frustrated, but you are no different from any one else. Many a good cook has blown the rice. Check the stores in your area and see if they cary Texmati brand rice. I cook this in the microwave with a safe covered dish. I use chicken broth instead of water. This is a can't miss, unless you misread the directions. The aroma of this product cooking is on the same level as popcorn. It's fantastic. Good luck.


----------



## spork (Dec 11, 2009)

It's the effort that counts.

Through both successes and failures, through thick and thin, if you always remember to add that as your essential cooking ingredient, you'll surely become a fine chef.  Don't worry about it.

In the meantime, whatever your staple of choice - rice, potato, bread, bean, pasta, etc. - go buy whatever tools you need because, by definition, you will be cooking it nearly every single day.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 11, 2009)

Unless your stove top is busy with a lot of other dishes cooking, you most likely don't need a rice streamer.

All you need are:

A pot with a lid
Wooden Spoon
Measuring cup
Rice
Water

In general, 1 cup of dried rice will turn into 2 cups of cooked rice.
Measure your rice and pour it into the pot.
Measure your water at 1-1/2 times the amount of rice you just put into the pot. (e.g. 1 cup of rice + 1-1/2 cups of water). Give the rice a swirl or two with the spoon. Leave the lid off.
Turn your burner on high and watch for it to come to a rolling boil. (not just little bubbles around the edges.)
Put the lid on and don't peek or take it off until the rice is completely ready.
When it comes to the rolling boil and you put on the lid, turn the burner down to medium low for 6 minutes. After the 6 minutes, turn the burner down to its lowest setting for another 6 minutes. After the second 6 minutes is up, turn the burner off and just let the pot set (the rice is still steaming) for 8 minutes.

Your rice is now ready. And it always works for Japanese-style rice.


----------



## Mark Webster (Dec 12, 2009)

Rice cookers are great. They work on a timer and most of the cooking pans are non-stick for easier clean up. Also a feature that alot also have is the built in warmer. Once the rice is cooked it changes over from a cooking temp to a holding temp. Its a great no mess method.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 12, 2009)

rice was a headache for me too, the first thing that I had to learn was to ignore the package instructions and turn the heat down.

Here is my tried and true method.

Preheat a saucepan to medium, add a tablespoon or so of olive oil, veg oil or butter.  Add 1 cup of rice cook stirring constantly until the rice starts to look white and chalky.  Add 1 1/2 cups water and a few pinches of salt and bring to a boil, cover with a tightly fitting lid and turn the heat to LOW and let cook for 15 minutes.  Remove from heat and leave covered for 5 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.

I find that keeping the heat low and using a nice heavy bottomed pan keeps rice from burning, I also don't have issues with sticking, and I don't use non-stick.


----------



## vagriller (Dec 12, 2009)

Could be that you need to switch the brand or type of rice you are cooking. What kind have you tried?


----------



## wanna be (Dec 13, 2009)

*You can cook!!*

Rice is a real pain .I have been useing a pressure cooker with good results.My rice was allways gummy and as you said no amount of seasoning or liquid could save this mess.You only need a basic pressure cooker, and it's alot more usefull than a rice cooker.


----------



## luvs (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm very glad i dislike most rice! i've attended culnary school, returning soon, & we students were to cook pilaf often, either barley or rice. often, those were watery, or there wasn't enough stock in them, or they wouldn't fluff well, or they were over-seasoned..... easy-peasy recipe, too..... onion, sauteed, rice coated in the fat the onion was cooked in, double the amount of chix stock, chix base in one class & not another, bayleaf, cumin, wht. pepper, salt. cover with foil, bake, fluff in a bowl. adjusted my seasoning & after Chef approved, to the table that went for the others, or to the trashcan! rice is kinda finicky for many of us! doesn't mean ya cannot cook, just not great at 1 food. there's several foods i won't fuss with. & that's with 2 years of formal schooling!


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2009)

For 2/3 of the world, rice is a daily staple, and rice or other similar grain is cooked about weekly for most of the other 1/3.

Basic White Rice doesn't have to be difficult. It's boiled/steamed until it's done.

While I lived in the Marianna Islands, my Philippino neighbor told me, while complaining about her new granddaughter-in-law, "What ruins most rice is impatience and lack of attention."


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a microwave rice cooker, which cost about $5 and is spot on everytime .  Before this I had a rice steamer ( about $40 ) which was also spot on every time.


----------



## jessicafox (Dec 14, 2009)

Ghuraba said:


> Hello...I have just accepted the fact that *I can't cook and it is not something that comes natural to me. *
> 
> I just made rice and its horrible...as usual...the rice got all stuck to the pot...the rice is mushy...there is no taste to it even though I put salt...and then I put more and its the same...I'm just no good with cooking at all...
> 
> Any advice?


you are at right track. it is good forum, read other threads also, helps you a lot.


----------



## kannan (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are cooking rice please check the "Cooking time" of the rice you bought.I used to get into similar issue, when I try out a new brand of rice.My method is as follows.

1)Wash the dry rice well atleast 2 times.
2) Soak it in water for 30 mins to one hour (Optional.It helps to reduce the preperation time thus saving energy)
3) Start boilling the rice in the same vessel.
4)Keep checking the status every 5 minutes to see if it is done.
5)Make sure sufficent water is there always.
6) Remove the excess water finally.
7) You can use this water as rice soup and I love it with some salt.


----------



## philso (Dec 20, 2009)

*How to Cheat*

but first, i'll tell you how to cook it right.

   as others have mentioned, 1 part rice to 1 1/2 parts water is the standard ratio, plus a little salt and maybe butter. follow the recipe on your rice package though, as different kinds of rice can vary somewhat.

   bring the water to a boil, add the rice & salt, bring it back to a full boil and give it a stir to make sure none has clumped together. turn the heat down so that it's barely simmering and put the lid on. after this point, it's important NOT to STIR the rice any more. as the water level reduces, it leaves little vents that allow the water below to steam the rice above. if you stir after this point, there's no way for the water below to reach all the rice above, leaving the rice above under-cooked and the rice below mushy. ideally, the rice will be just perfectly cooked when the last of the water evaporates at the bottom.

   time will give you an approximate result, but not necessarily perfect. you may want to visually check the bottom by inserting a chop stick or butter knife along the side of the pan down to the bottom and open a small vent, disturbing the rice as little as possible, to see if the water is gone.  if so , let it sit with the lid on for about 5 minutes and then it's ready to fluff and serve. another way to tell if the water is gone, is to listen near the bottom of the pan for a "crackling" sound. this will start after the water is gone. if at this point, the rice is over- or undercooked, adjust the mount of water next time. it should be about right with the standard ratio, though.

it takes practice to get the usual method down, so...

ok. How to Cheat

this way of cooking is sometimes used in restaurants. approach cooking rice as though it were pasta, using perhaps 2 or 3 times the usual amount of water. check it from time to time, and when the rice is cooked al the way through, strain it well immediately, place it in a shallow baking pan , season with salt & butter and fluff, cover with aluminum foil, and leave it in a warm oven for 10 minutes or so before serving. it's also a convenient way to make pilaf by adding some shopped green onion and parsely.

hope this points you in the right direction. good luck in the future.


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 26, 2009)

You never mentioned what kind of rice you are cooking that has a lot to do with it. I cook rice almost daily and I use basmatti. If thats what you use I can teach you how to make it perfect.


----------



## legend_018 (Dec 26, 2009)

Selkie said:


> Unless your stove top is busy with a lot of other dishes cooking, you most likely don't need a rice streamer.
> 
> All you need are:
> 
> ...



I like this answer : ). I had problems with Rice until my brother from California told me how to do it and this was basically what he told me. the only difference was once it comes to a boil, put cover on and set it at the lowest settings for a good 20-35 minutes. definetely DO NOT take the cover off.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 13, 2010)

Ghuraba said:


> Hello...I have just accepted the fact that *I can't cook and it is not something that comes natural to me. *
> 
> I just made rice and its horrible...as usual...the rice got all stuck to the pot...the rice is mushy...there is no taste to it even though I put salt...and then I put more and its the same...I'm just no good with cooking at all...
> 
> Any advice?


There are different kinds of rice.  There are ones that get seperate, light and fluffy when cooked like long grain rice, others get cling together like medium grain rice and the short grain rice get soft and cling together.  The best kinds I like to use are long grain rice and Basamati.  The best way to cook them is with accurate measurements. Soak 1 cup of rice in water for about 15 minutes and then drain.  Boil 1 1/2 cup of water, then add the soaked rice to the boiling water. Then let it cook in very low heat for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## mclares (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't mess with cooking rice on the stove... never have. We just never did it that way in my family. In fact, I didn't really know until a few years ago that people cooked rice on a stove. My mom always used a rice cooker, and I did too, until I learned how to do it in the mike. Never got the hang of doing it on the stove.
Trying it either of these ways should definitely end your rice woes.
For a rice cooker, simply measure out (we'll say 4 for a generous serving) of those little plastic rice cups into your rice cooker. Then fill the cooker up to the 4 line inside the pot. Add salt. Press the button. When it pops up, you're done.
To make it in the microwave is simple too. This recipe will make enough for about 4 people. Measure out 2 of those little plastic rice cups to 2 cups of water in a ceramic bowl. Add salt; stir. Set the timer for 20 minutes. I usually let it run for the whole 20 minutes before stirring. Sometimes, it's finished then, and sometimes you have to add 5 minutes to it (stir again). Simple, right? Hope this helps.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 15, 2010)

mclares said:


> To make it in the microwave is simple too. This recipe will make enough for about 4 people. Measure out 2 of those little plastic rice cups to 2 cups of water in a ceramic bowl. Add salt; stir. Set the timer for 20 minutes. I usually let it run for the whole 20 minutes before stirring. Sometimes, it's finished then, and sometimes you have to add 5 minutes to it (stir again). Simple, right? Hope this helps.


 
You cook rice in the MW for 20 minutes?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 15, 2010)

mclares said:


> ...Add salt.



You add salt?   In a quote from the sci-fi spoof, Galaxy Quest, "Oh, that's just wrong!"


----------



## mclares (Jan 15, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks, my friends. Why _wouldn't_ you add salt? This is rice for beans and rice, or stews, not some pilaf. I am from New Orleans originally... my rice cooking roots are cajun. Maybe I just do it differently. Also, I've never had any complaints.

Also, please tell me how long _you_ would cook rice in the MW, vagriller. I'm always interested in learning a new technique.



Selkie said:


> You add salt?   In a quote from the sci-fi spoof, Galaxy Quest, "Oh, that's just wrong!"





			
				vagriller said:
			
		

> You cook rice in the MW for 20 minutes?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a Cajun also... so welcome to DC!   English was a second language to my grandmother and my mother. Navarre and Savoy are family names in New Orleans and Plaquemine Parrish.

Although I cook rice for a few cajun dishes, such as jambalaya and Gumbo, which become naturally salty from the celery and sausage, I learned to cook rice from a Japanese lady while I was in the Marianas Islands. Most oriental rice dishes include soy or hoisin sauce, which have a lot of sodium, removing the need for any additional salt.

Did you know that one stalk of celery contains approx. 1/2 teaspoon of salt? Celery salt is not salt added to celery flavoring, but the salt removed directly from celery. Celery, which is part of the "Holy Trinity" of onion, bell pepper and celery replaces the need for any added table salt for my dishes.


----------



## mclares (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! It's always nice to meet another cajun. 

That's interesting... I'll keep that in mind about the extra salt. It's good to keep an eye on your sodium intake. And I love salt, and seasonings, so cutting it out of the rice probably would help and wouldn't change the flavor much.



Selkie said:


> I'm a Cajun also... so welcome to DC!   English was a second language to my grandmother and my mother. Navarre and Savoy are family names in New Orleans and Plaquemine Parrish.
> 
> Although I cook rice for a few cajun dishes, such as jambalaya and Gumbo, which become naturally salty from the celery and sausage, I learned to cook rice from a Japanese lady while I was in the Marianas Islands. Most oriental rice dishes include soy or hoisin sauce, which have a lot of sodium, removing the need for any additional salt.
> 
> Did you know that one stalk of celery contains approx. 1/2 teaspoon of salt? Celery salt is not salt added to celery flavoring, but the salt removed directly from celery. Celery, which is part of the "Holy Trinity" of onion, bell pepper and celery replaces the need for any added table salt for my dishes.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2010)

vagriller said:


> You cook rice in the MW for 20 minutes?


 it takes water alot longer to come to a boil in a microwave than if you put it on the stove.


----------



## Ghuraba (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys! Its been quite a while since I've been on here because of school and stuff. I stopped experimenting in the kitchen for a while but now that I'm off school I can't wait to get back at it. I just wanna say that I really appreciate all of your posts because they have helped encourage me to get back up there. So, although I have very little experience when it comes to cooking, I really aspire to be a damn good cook one day. I imagine it'll take some years because I don't have anyone to learn from and can't afford classes. Its just me teaching myself and learning from the internet and books. I really suck at the moment but I did try some things on my own and I thought I'd share them with you guys.  






















The cake is pretty messy but it did taste quite good. Its an oreo ice cream cake and I got the recipe from here YouTube - Oreo Ice Cream Fudge Cake lol I laugh when I compare the pictures but oh well, it tasted good.  The rest of the recipes I just made up myself. I've been told that experiments aren't meant for beginners, and it makes sense, but I just kinda jumped right in when I first started. I made these months ago, so yeah. I just didn't get the chance to show you guys. I've been trying to take things slow and go by the book lately though. 

The last one I remember cutting off the skin and it was hard because I had to cut out the bone in the middle first. It was a long and tedious process. I imagine experienced cooks would do it real quickly. I took really long with that, and it turned out to be just okay. I don't think I'd ever go through all that again for a just okay chicken. Uhhh, the one before that was alright. I didn't like the tomatoes much and probably could've did the potatoes better lol well I tried. I like the shrimp and asparagus most, you might not be able to see the shrimp though since its under everything. 

Its all a learning experience!


----------



## Ghuraba (Jun 30, 2010)

wanna be said:


> Rice is a real pain .I have been useing a pressure cooker with good results.My rice was allways gummy and as you said no amount of seasoning or liquid could save this mess.You only need a basic pressure cooker, and it's alot more usefull than a rice cooker.



Whats the difference between a pressure cooker and a rice cooker? For those of you who asked, I have never used a rice cooker in my life.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 30, 2010)

A pressure cooker has a lid that affixes in such a way to cause the pressure to build inside the pot. A rice cooker is simply a counter top device that is somewhat automatic (mine has a spring, must have to do with weight or something), put in the rice, the required amount of water or broth, and it takes over. The lid is simply a lid, like on a slow cooker, nothing special (except for a steam hole, which many lids for saucepans have as well).


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> A pressure cooker has a lid that affixes in such a way to cause the pressure to build inside the pot. A rice cooker is simply a counter top device that is somewhat automatic (mine has a spring, must have to do with weight or something), put in the rice, the required amount of water or broth, and it takes over. The lid is simply a lid, like on a slow cooker, nothing special (except for a steam hole, which many lids for saucepans have as well).


 

that is what i use too. however, last night made Jasmin rice and it sucked big time. gummy and sticky. i put in to much water, just not paying attention , i guess. i never remember from time to time, just what i did. always a c-- shoot. when it is good it is very good and when it's not it is still eatable. i never serve rice to company cause of never knowing how it will turn out. my daughter does it on stove-top and it is always perfect. should ask how she does it. i used to do in micro and that was fairly good all the time.  why i changed i don't know.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 30, 2010)

I have always made it on top of the stove, but last year I bought a rice cooker for my son to use at his apartment in college. He didn't use it at all, so I claimed it. I find that the white rice gets a bit sticky, so will probably use a bit less water next time. It's perfect for brown rice. I like it because I can set it and fuggetaboutit...


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been using my newish rice cooker a lot, which surprises me. I guess I didn't eat more rice because it didn't always turn out perfect. It does now. I got one of those Sanyo computerized things that cooks all kinds of rice all kinds of ways. Funny, it's a kitchen appliance I thought was silly until I used one.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 1, 2010)

For regular long grain rice, I cook it in the oven. 1 part rice, 2 parts boiling water, put in casserole dish with a tight fitting lid, cook in a pre-heated 350 degree oven 25-30 minutes. Let for about 5 minutes, uncover and fluff. Comes out perfect every time. 
I made Jasmine rice  for the first time the other day, the directions called for 1 part rice and 1 and 1/2 liquid. I used 1 and 1/2 and it turned out perfect. I cooked it on the stove.


----------



## Tiffy1 (Aug 21, 2010)

My rice cooker is my best friend. I, like you can not master rice on my own  so I put my faith in the good ol' rice cooker. Best $15 bucks spent!


----------



## Linux (Aug 21, 2010)

Ghuraba said:


> Hello...I have just accepted the fact that *I can't cook and it is not something that comes natural to me. *



It will, soon.   Really, the secret of cooking rice is letting it mind its own business in a nice, cosy, steamy environment, so first line your saucepan lid with aluminium foil scrunched up round the edges before putting the lid on.

Follow my instructions exactly. Really, it’s very easy. I promise. 

Rinse the rice in a sieve and soak it in a bowl of cold water for half an hour. This allows the boat-shaped grains to elongate elegantly. Cook un-soaked rice in boiling water and it will split.

Measure the rice by volume -rather than weight- before soaking it and then use one and one third the volume of liquid to cook the rice:

12floz/340ml rice needs 16floz/450ml stock or water. 

This means that the rice will absorb all the flavour from your chosen liquid and any spices added during cooking. Next, season the liquid.

Bring the pan to the boil, then bung the lid on. 

Boil for a couple of seconds, then reduce the heat to the minimum and cook for 20-25 minutes. 

Cook for 20 minutes, resisting the temptation to lift the lid and check. No peeking! Or I vill lock you up in ze larder. 

Using either method, when the time is up the rice will be cooked and all the water absorbed. If it has stuck a bit at the bottom, then just scoop the rice from the top. Or, if the bottom is lightly browned and crunchy-chewy then brazen it out and serve it up, calling it “Persian rice”.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 21, 2010)

I had the same problem until my freinds Japanese wife
told me to get a Japanese (Zojirushi brand) rice cooker.
I have been using for about ten years now. Makes perfect rice everytime.

Sometimes I will substitute 1 cup water for a whole can of coconut milk and add some dried cranberries and raisins etc. for a thai inspired dish.This should be a little musshy (creamy).


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 21, 2010)

Linux said:


> It will, soon.  Really, the secret of cooking rice is letting it mind its own business in a nice, cosy, steamy environment, so first line your saucepan lid with aluminium foil scrunched up round the edges before putting the lid on.
> 
> Follow my instructions exactly. Really, it’s very easy. I promise.
> 
> ...


   When the rice is cooked turn the heat off and leave a tightly
closed lid on the pot for 10 minutes---the rice will absorb all remaining
liguid and will not not be all stuck together.


----------



## Linux (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 21, 2010)

Frank 2022 said:


> When the rice is cooked turn the heat off and leave a tightly
> closed lid on the pot for 10 minutes---the rice will absorb all remaining
> liguid and will not not be all stuck together.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 22, 2010)

I find that using a heavy-bottom pot, like a CI works much better and causes less sticking.  Also if you boil the water on HIGH then add in the rice it stickes to the bottom a lot. Bring the water to a boil over MED HIGH heat and you may find it sticks less.


----------



## Littlechef (Aug 23, 2010)

My mother made the best rice using a heavy bottom pot on the stove and it's all about measuring the rice and water, and ajusting the flame.

First, I usually use long grain rice, but I've also used jasmine, and basmati.  Forget the the instructions on the box, their proportions of rice to water makes for a very wet, mushy rice.

For 1 cup of rice, I add 1 3/4 cups water
For 1 1/2 cups of rice, I add 2 1/2 cups of water
for 2 cups of rice, I add 3 cups of water
For 2 1/2 cups of rice, I add 3 1/2 cups of water
If you notice the pattern, you'll see that, except for the 1 cup of rice, you always add one extra cup of water to the amount of rice.

It works all the time.  Nice fluffy, loose rice.

So, first I start with a heavy bottom pot, add the rice and about 2 tbsps. of EVOO, or vegetable oil, or butter (I use EVOO).  Place over a hight flame and coat the rice with the oil.  You will start to see that some of the rice piece start to look chalky.  That's when you add the water and salt to taste.  When the rice come up to a boil, cover, and lower the flame as low as possible.  DO NOT OPEN THE LID.  Set a timer for 20 minutes and walk away.  After 20 minutes, turn off the flame, DO NOT OPEN THE LID, and leave the pot alone for an additonal 10 minutes.

That's it, perfect rice, every time.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Aug 23, 2010)

What I do when cooking rice is that the number of cups of rice should be equal to the number of cups of water plus another half cup of water. This makes it perfect! ;-)


----------



## Claire (Aug 24, 2010)

I, too, am someone who has problems with rice.  I only cook it every week or two, so I'm not buying a rice cooker (all my Asian, Polynesian, and Hispanic friends own them, but they literally make rice every day).  AND, I might add, that when I make Jasmine or Basmati rice, or us a shorter grain rice to make risotto or paella, THAT comes out just right.  It is only when I am making plain old steamed rice like that you need a scoop of to go under a stir fry that I have problems.  It's gotten better since my husband suggested I just do what I do when I make risotto, just use a covered frying pan rather than a deeper pot.  Once upon a time I used to microwave my rice and it came out perfect every time, but then I had to replace that microwave oven and never got the power just right again (kept boiling over).


----------



## Julio (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm learning how to cook and I found a video that I like on how to make rice. I found a few and they all show different ways of making it.

This one is just water, salt and rice >> How to Cook Rice Video and Steps | Real Simple

Doing it this way I noticed that my rice does not stick to the pan. If I use oil the rice would stick to the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 24, 2010)

Salt!?

Oil!?

NOT in MY rice! And my rice is perfect every time!!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2010)

No oil, but I do use salt.


----------

